# Is this Dr. Satan mask?



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Is this a Dr. Satan mask, from "House of 1000 Corpes" without the oxygen thingy? I keep looking at it and I can't decide. I really like it. What's everyone think?










http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4073


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

PeeWeePinson said:


> Is this a Dr. Satan mask, from "House of 1000 Corpes" without the oxygen thingy? I keep looking at it and I can't decide. I really like it. What's everyone think?


It doesn't look like, but without a pic or link it doesn't look like anything


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Yeah, what am looking at?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks to me like an Invisible Man mask....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I saw it... that doesn't appear to be Dr. Satan but with a bit of modding I think you'd get it to look like him; it's a similar enough face


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry Everybody! Had to go back and edit as I accidently left the picture off, as most sarcastically reminded me...In all honesty I like the mask I found better than the Dr. Satan mask, I have looked the internet over and can't find where I found this pic, so if anyone has an idea where and what it is I would appreciate knowing. That mouth gives me the creeps...


----------



## mechagrover (Oct 2, 2008)

It's definitely the retail Dr Satan mask with the O2 mask removed. You can count the forehead wrinkles

http://www.halloweenexpress.com/sources/com/halloweenexpress/images/products/ta299.jpg


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

As I suggested elsewhere, I think it's a good start and you will be able to customize it to the character.

Good luck and definitely post pics if you work on it!


----------

